# ipad support mural home made



## ronarad (27 Juillet 2010)

parce qu'une petite vidéo parle mieux qu'un long discours ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-IyQnpcoc0

le cardan est sur une base de support vésa standard usiné "home made" afin de répondre aux cahier des charges que je m'étais fixé.

le support est un xmount mais le système de fixation entre le cardan et le support d'ipad étant basé sur le système brodit, on peu fixer n'importe qu'elle support ipad équipé avec les crochets brodit.
par exemple les windscreens pour ipad qu'on trouve à 7 euros sur ebay.

merci pour les commentaires, je répond à toute question technique et non ce n'est pas à vendre.

en bonus, la vidéo présente en première partie une démonstration esthétisante d'un imac 27 " accroché aux mur ...

sur youtube vous trouverez une autre vidéo ou je présente une autre solution de support mural pour ipad en cliquant sur mon pseudo youtube.

à bientôt pour une prochaine vidéo avec un nouveau projet de support d'ipad sur une base de lampe jieldé.


----------



## Bombigolo (27 Juillet 2010)

bonjour , 

c'est quoi l'intérêt de fixer un produit nomade ( à fonction tactile en plus ) sur un mur ?

J'ai du mal à imaginer la façon dont on peut l'utiliser ensuite , sauf à rester debout devant ?


----------



## Dramis (28 Juillet 2010)

Ca peut-être pratique devant un urinoir, le ipad tient tout seul.....


----------



## ronarad (28 Juillet 2010)

c'est vrai ça .... 

cela ne sert à rien :râteau:

je m'en vais le virer de suite ce truc, merci les gars


----------



## Bombigolo (28 Juillet 2010)

Dramis a dit:


> Ca peut-être pratique devant un urinoir, le ipad tient tout seul.....



Et tu t'en sers avec le nez ou avec  :rose: ?


----------



## mashgau (28 Juillet 2010)

Faire fonctionner l'Ipad comme un cadre photo peut être ?


----------



## Arlequin (28 Juillet 2010)

Très belle réalisation, beau boulot ! 

je trouve très utile ce genre de support

Peut être pas à 1m50 du sol, mais je vois une utilité non négligeable pour les enfants par exemple ! Pas envie de les laisser se ballader avec l' iPad, mais toutefois envie de leur apprendre à s'en servir ! 

Assis, et pas envie de l'avoir en main, on pourrait aussi lui adjoindre un "bras articulé", qu'en penses tu ronarad ?


----------



## Dramis (28 Juillet 2010)

Bombigolo a dit:


> Et tu t'en sers avec le nez ou avec  :rose: ?



Ben une pour tenir le truc et l'autre pour le ipad...  non?

Ouais tu vas me dire la bière....  merde.....


----------



## ronarad (28 Juillet 2010)

Sur YouTube, j ai deux vidéo avec deux supports muraux différent.
Un pour la cuisine afin de libérer le plan de travail et cuisiner tout en compulsant quelques recettes sur le net et autre application dédiée.
L applique elgato et canal permet également de regarder la tv tout en cuisinant.

Le deuxième support présenté ici, me servira principalement de trackpad pour l iMac, de remote pour iTunes et autre bricole comme diffusion vidéo, photo et autre.

Je vous invite à regarder les vidéos de mon pseudo sur Facebook, d' autre support home made sont en cours de fabrication.
Notamment un support d' iPad sur base de lampe jieldé.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h34 ----------




Arlequin a dit:


> Très belle réalisation, beau boulot !
> 
> je trouve très utile ce genre de support
> 
> ...



Le bras articulé est en cours d' usinage sur une base de lampe jieldé ... 
Bientôt en vidéo


----------



## Arlequin (28 Juillet 2010)

ronarad a dit:


> Le bras articulé est en cours d' usinage sur une base de lampe jieldé ...
> Bientôt en vidéo



j'attends ça avec impatience


----------



## arbaot (28 Juillet 2010)

ronarad a dit:


> Le bras articulé est en cours d' usinage sur une base de lampe jieldé ...
> Bientôt en vidéo



ça fait un peu chère la matière première


----------



## ronarad (29 Juillet 2010)

arbaot a dit:


> ça fait un peu chère la matière première




les jieldés se trouvent à foison dans les ateliers de mécanique générales sur des machines outils.

j'en trouve régulièrement et je les remet en état.


----------



## ronarad (31 Juillet 2010)

j'usine en ce moment un nouveau cardan qui sera fixé en lieu et place du globe de la jielde.

la jieldé sur la photo est là pour illustrer mes propos.

la jieldé destiné à être transformé sera noir avec 9 bras et une double rotule aux troisième scindera la jieldé en deux bras, un avec un globe jieldé et une ampoule, l'autre avec un support d'ipad.
pas de socle, le tout sera fixé aux mur via rotule à 360 °.


les deux projets de support muraux en vidéo.
bientôt un troisième avec système jieldé.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-IyQnpcoc0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4hPaYyHpuE


----------

